# Brother Offers Inksoft Business Software Solutions For GT-3 Customers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Starting January 18, 2014, Brother will offer new customers of its GT-3 series digital direct-to-garment printers the option of signing up for Inksoft Business Tools Pro. This online 
program has been integrated with Brother digital printers allowing users to print directly from computer to machine. This integration is a significant time saver for Brother digital printer users. 

Inksoft Business Tools includes an online designer, the ability to prepare and send quotes, generate invoices, get art approvals, and a multipurpose scheduling calendar. Users can send a quote, get it approved, schedule the order for production, send out the invoice, and collect payment online. 

The initial activation fee for Inksoft Business Tools Pro is $999; however, Brother will be waiving this fee for all new GT-3 series buyers. There also is a monthly service fee of $99, and this will be solely the responsibility of the buyer. 

If customers prefer to sign up for a premium version of Inksoft, the $999 can be used as a credit against the higher cost of upgraded programs. The monthly service fee also will be higher depending on the product chosen. 

For more information about Inksoft Business Tools Pro, go to Create Web Quotes, Invoices and Art Approvals | Print Shop Software | InkSoft. 
Inksoft offers four levels of its online design and business management software. To get pricing information on all options, go to InkSoft Pricing | How much does InkSoft Cost? | InkSoft.

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at InkSoft | Online Designer & Business Software for Printers.


----------

